# AVG Introduces AVG 2011 Enhanced Internet Security Software Suite



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Link to Press Release

Faster, Lighter, and More Powerful 
Includes AVG Free 2011 version


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I would be more impressed by this press release if it sited any quotes except those generated by AVG employees.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Some folks may like AVG, but as far as I am concerned, this thread is SPAM, and no different than any other spam that gets deleted on this site!


----------

